

Clever Cloud, a European Platform as a Service - efounders
http://www.clever-cloud.com/en/

======
dewey
Why are you not using https on a page where I'm supposed to enter my password?
I see it's submitting to a https URL but it stills feels a bit weird to not
run everything with https especially in that field.

~~~
cnivolle
SSL certificate already ordered :)

------
lclarkmichalek
> Infinite Scalability

You come across as a little overconfident

~~~
jnsaff2
[http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2004-02-04/](http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2004-02-04/)

------
ithkuil
I cannot find any information about where they run their infrastructure. It
might be important for legal reasons and might be a differentiator.

It looks very similar to heroku.

It's not clear how the load is computed and how the scaling decisions are
made.

~~~
cnivolle
Our servers are based near Paris, in two Tiers 4+ DC. But we are pretty close
to open a point of presence in North America :)

Load is computed on two metrics: CPU and RAM, scaling events are triggered
when one of this metrics is aboce 85%.

~~~
ithkuil
Thank you for the response! I'm actually very interested in this kind of
products, it might look like there is already choice in this area, but I don't
think so; there is still space for doing something different and better.

I'd have thousands of questions, but I guess I'll just focus on this:

* Over how much time are the load metrics computed? For how long do they have to go above 85% to trigger a scale?

* Do you compute the average load across all scalers? Or some percentile?

* Can these parameters be tuned ? Can the load and the scaling decisions be seen (a part from the bill?)

* Assuming other bottlenecks (like IO), you won't notice high CPU or RAM load, but you would notice a spike in response time. Do you allow, or have any plans, to include other metrics in the scaler or to allow customers to export custom metrics?

* Do you allow to spawn long running background processes. If yes, how does it interact with the CPU load based scaling?

ADDED:

* Can the user add placement constraints when deploying an app in multiple DCs ? Can the scalers themselves span multiple DCs in the same region. If not do you plan offering access to configuring loadbalancers to serve traffic to multiple app instances serving as a single logical app?

~~~
waxzce
* Over how much time are the load metrics computed? For how long do they have to go above 85% to trigger a scale?

=> all metrics are computed in the more appropriate interval for each, and we
improve this continuously. Main metrics are computed each 15 seconds today. We
take the up scaling decision quickly, and we downscale less quickly, but this
is very reactive.

* Do you compute the average load across all scalers? Or some percentile?

=> Across scaler and only one, we try to avoid false positive by an infinite
loop ;-) (and it works) I never remind a customer unhappy of this feature.

* Can these parameters be tuned ? Can the load and the scaling decisions be seen (a part from the bill?)

=> you can manage how many you want to spent, it's important. But you can
discuss with support to tune all of this.

* Assuming other bottlenecks (like IO), you won't notice high CPU or RAM load, but you would notice a spike in response time. Do you allow, or have any plans, to include other metrics in the scaler or to allow customers to export custom metrics?

=> Many metrics are watch, I/O included. And we will add an API to get metrics
in the future

* Do you allow to spawn long running background processes. If yes, how does it interact with the CPU load based scaling?

=> Yes you can do it

* Can the user add placement constraints when deploying an app in multiple DCs ? Can the scalers themselves span multiple DCs in the same region. If not do you plan offering access to configuring loadbalancers to serve traffic to multiple app instances serving as a single logical app?

=> Yep, all of this is in the task list for future region.

------
mayankkp
Saw many errors popping up on browser console. Fix them - make them welcoming.
Always increases confidence in the product.

~~~
waxzce
ok, we will do it

------
smileysteve
So, this listens to commits to master, but doesn't have any testing between a
merge and a deploy?

~~~
waxzce
We will lanch something cool ASAP about that ;-)

------
josephlord
I can't see how the DB services are priced. Do you need an extra host for the
DB?

~~~
waxzce
There is free shared DB service + in a few weeks a new DbaaS for dedicated
instances

------
ryandvm
I cannot wait until we get through this video background fad...

------
rabino
This looks 3x as expensive as Digital Ocean. What am I missing?

~~~
cnivolle
Well, DO is an IaaS, wich is different of a PaaS.

CC manage the entire software stack with auto-scalability and even app-
crashing (auto restart).

Basically, the level of service is not the same, that's why the prices are
different :)

~~~
rabino
I was looking at the 'solo' package. The cheapest one. Doesn't look to offer
more than the server itself.

------
petervandijck
Fix the spelling mistakes on your landing page.

~~~
cnivolle
Oh, thanks. Where is it?

~~~
frakkingcylons
In the section "We want you to be a happy developer", infrastructure is
misspelled, as well as 'enough' in the "Smart and Industrialized Cloud"
section.

~~~
cnivolle
Fixed!

------
camus2
Cocorico !

------
simbolit
what is it with the elephant?

~~~
waxzce
local thing [http://www.lesmachines-nantes.fr/en/machines-de-l-ile/the-
gr...](http://www.lesmachines-nantes.fr/en/machines-de-l-ile/the-grand-
elephant/)

